# Derelict House, Catton



## FINNY (Aug 2, 2010)

Not been on here for a while, but always wanted to check out this derelict house. This house has been derelict for over 20 years, it was built but nevr finished as windows were never fitted. Anyway thought I would share a few pics...

Such a shame the house was never finished.

























































and the view from what would be the living area...


----------



## rusty-signs (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice report, i'd like to know why it was never finished, someone clearly put plenty of time and money in to it in the past, and that mixer with it's Lister A type needs to be saved!


----------



## smileysal (Aug 3, 2010)

What a lovely big house, that view onto the river looks gorgeous. Did the owners go bankrupt, or subsidence? Odd that they'd leave it unfinished. I'm intrigued now.

 Sal


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 3, 2010)

What an odd one,A mystery indeed.I agree with you rusty that mixer is a real collectors piece and a lot older than the house.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 3, 2010)

smileysal said:


> Did the owners go bankrupt, or subsidence?



I was wondering the same, Sal. It looks a bit close to the river, so maybe it was built on the flood plain.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 3, 2010)

What a waste..looked like it would have had a nice view over the pond/lake.


----------



## FINNY (Aug 4, 2010)

well i got told, the bloke who built was building it for him and his partner but she left him, and left him with a load of debt, subsequently it then became property of the tax man and the bloke did one overseas, not sure if this is true or not. 

as for being to close to the river, its about 80ft away, and there isnt even a drive upto the house, its hidden behind a row of trees.


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Visit?*

When did you visit?


----------



## FINNY (Aug 4, 2010)

Cardiff1927 said:


> When did you visit?



end of may


----------

